# Augen ereader



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anybody seen one of these?

http://www.thenerds.net/AUGEN.Augen_TheBook_EBA701_Digital_Text_Reader.EBA701.html#details

or

http://www.augenus.com/indexhome.html/TheBook.html

It is selling for 111.99 then enter coupon code "TWITTER10" to get 10 dollars off.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting. I had not heard about this. The screen is TFT-LCD, so it is not an eink display. It supports the following formats:

Formats: ADE for DRM content plus TXT, PDF, HTML, CHM, RTF, EPUB, FB2, MOBI/PRC

Might be a nice choice for someone looking to use library ebooks.

There is a video on this page:

http://www.the-ebook-reader.com/augen-the-book-review.html


----------

